# Quick, easy to make Mexican dessert?



## dergyll (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello guys!

Anyone know a simple mexican dessert that I can make using ingredients from a grocery store? I'd prefer something special, salsa and chips is a little trite, but if it's a special salsa then sure!

Open to any suggestions!
Derg


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 19, 2009)

Flan


----------



## Alix (Apr 19, 2009)

Flan isn't really all that simple though. It is very authentic. 

Feel up to a challenge dergyll?


----------



## dergyll (Apr 19, 2009)

Sure! Ill put my cook hat on...hold on



Ok shoot


----------



## SharonT (Apr 19, 2009)

*Mexican Chocolate Sundaes*

*Mexican Chocolate Sundaes*
_½ cup whipping cream_
_¼ cup hot water_
_2½ teaspoons instant espresso powder_
_8 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped_
_¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon_

Whisk cream, hot water and espresso powder in heavy small saucepan to blend.  Bring to simmer over medium heat.  Remove from heat.  Add chocolate and stir until melted and smooth.  Stir in cinnamon.  (Sauce can be made 3 days ahead.  Cover and refrigerate.  Re-warm over low heat just until pourable before using.
Serve over coffee ice cream with Cinnamon-Sugar Tortilla Crisps.
* *
*Cinnamon-Sugar Tortilla Crisps*
_¼ cup unsalted butter (room temperature)_
_2 tablespoons sugar_
_2 teaspoons ground cinnamon_
_4 (8-inch) flour tortillas_

Mix butter, sugar and cinnamon in small bowl to blend.  Spread butter mixture evenly over tortillas.  Cut each tortilla into 8 wedges.  Place wedges on baking sheets, buttered side up, spacing apart.  Preheat oven to 400º.  Bake tortillas uncovered until crisp, puffed and golden, about 8 minutes.  Remove from oven.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 19, 2009)

*Lemon Granita and Polvorones*

Not really "quick" - but very easy.
*Classic Lemon Granita*
_4 cups sugar_
_6 cups water_
_2 cups fresh lemon juice_
_3 teaspoons grated lemon rind_

Combine all ingredients in a saucepan. Bring to a boil, and cook 1 minute or until sugar dissolves, stirring constantly. Remove from heat, and let cool. Pour cooled mixture into a 13 x 9 x 2-inch baking dish. Cover and freeze for at least 8 hours or until firm. Remove mixture from freezer; scrape and spoon mixture into food processor; blend until smooth and creamy. Spoon into a container, cover and re-freeze overnight. Yields 36 (1/3-cup) servings.

*Polvorones ("Mexican Wedding Cookies")*
_2 cups all-purpose flour_
_1/2 teaspoon baking soda_
_1 cup ground peanuts or almonds_
_1 cup powdered sugar_
_1 cup butter; cut up_
_powdered sugar_
_colored tissue paper squares; (4 x 4 inches)_
_wax paper squares; (4 x 4 inches)_

Combine first 4 ingredients. Cut in butter until crumbly. (Can combine in food processor all together, including chopped nuts.) Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface. Roll into an 8 x 6-inch rectangle (1/2-inch thick). Cut into 24 (2 x 1-inch) pieces. Arrange on a lightly greased baking sheet.
Bake at 350º for 15 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove to wire racks to cool. Roll in powdered sugar. Top each tissue square with a wax paper square. Place a polvorone in center; wrap, twisting ends to seal.
Yields 2 dozen.


----------



## lynseysnatural (Apr 19, 2009)

*Sopapillas*

You can make a quick faux-sopapilla by cutting large tortillas (try to find the kind that is made fresh, like at a farmer's market, vs. the thick ones they have at the store) into wedges and pan frying them in a mix of melted butter and vegetable oil. When they are browned and crispy, remove them from the heat, drain briefly on paper towels and drizzle with honey, cinnamon and sugar. Serve them with whipped cream topped with some more cinnamon.

You can also make a quick version of Mexican hot chocolate by making hot chocolate from a packet (try to find dark chocolate flavored) and adding some cayenne pepper and cinnamon. Again, top with whipped cream and cinnamon.


----------



## Alix (Apr 19, 2009)

dergyll said:


> Sure! Ill put my cook hat on...hold on
> 
> 
> 
> Ok shoot



OK, this isn't the one I was thinking of, but its from the same User. Dina is a fantastic cook and has Mexican roots too. So, here is her Chocolate Flan dessert. You have to scroll down a bit for the recipe.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 19, 2009)

Easy Flan Recipe


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 19, 2009)

I guess I'm craving a creamy dessert!!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 19, 2009)

i buy a wonderful, peach and pineapple salsa here. serve with pieces of pound cake or on ice cream. or make chips out of puff pastry. making myself hungry


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 19, 2009)

Im not sure if this is Mexican or not, but Bobby Flay had someone on one of his shows ( I think from Mexico, or South America)  who made a real simple dessert.  He took a ripe banana, wrapped it in foil.  Grilled it until it was hot.  Opened the banana up.  Poured some sweetened condensed milk over the banana. Then, sprinkled some cinnamon over the top.  I actually tried it and it was very good, and very simple.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 19, 2009)

That sounds easy and good!!!!!


----------



## bandonjan (Apr 19, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> Im not sure if this is Mexican or not, but Bobby Flay had someone on one of his shows ( I think from Mexico, or South America)  who made a real simple dessert.  He took a ripe banana, wrapped it in foil.  Grilled it until it was hot.  Opened the banana up.  Poured some sweetened condensed milk over the banana. Then, sprinkled some cinnamon over the top.  I actually tried it and it was very good, and very simple.



I wonder if you could put the sweetened
condensed milk on the banana before
grilling it. Wouldn't it carmelize and make
a nice sauce? Maybe it would burn, I'll
have to try it one of these days.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got myself in the mood for it.  Too lazy to grill it up, so i just dipped the banana into the condensed milk with cinnamon.  Its one of those things that seem too easy and simple,  but really works.  Just make sure the condensed milk is sweetened


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 19, 2009)

Grilled Bananas: Platanos Asados Recipe : : Food Network

Here's the link.  

And in the same episode, he grilled Mexican grilled shrimp, so Im leaning towards that it is a Mexican thing.


----------



## merstar (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a few to check out:

Mexican Chocolate Pots De Crème
Mexican Chocolate Pots De Crème Recipe : Recipezaar

Cinnamon-Grilled Bananas With Mexican Chocolate
Cinnamon-Grilled Bananas With Mexican Chocolate Recipe : Recipezaar

Mexican Tres Leche Cake
Mexican Tres Leche Cake Recipe : Recipezaar

Traditional Mexican Wedding Cookies
Traditional Mexican Wedding Cookies Recipe : Recipezaar


----------



## snack_pack85 (Apr 19, 2009)

We had *arroz con leche* for dessert constantly as a child. it's pretty easy from what I remember and topped with a little honey butter and a sprinkling of cinnamon it would be a pretty dish too! here's a similar recipe to what my mother and abuela made for us. 

Arroz con Leche Recipe (Spanish rice pudding) | Spain | Whats4Eats


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 19, 2009)

Larry, your banana recipe is TOTALLY authentic. There is a cart that makes the rounds in our neighborhood that sells exactly the same thing - also sweet potatoes done the same way. It is a huge treat here. Of course, flan is also my first choice, but the banana thing is yummy!


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 19, 2009)

Im glad that I provided accurate info.  Thanks for the confirmation.  I remember watching this on television, and couldnt believe how easy it was.  Tried it, and loved it


----------

